# Behavior



## Sama_Lama (May 6, 2011)

So I have a little herd of meat bunnies (American Blues) that are 5 1/2 month old now. I've had them housed apart since about 12 weeks but I let them out to run around (in gender-specific groups) as often as I can. This past 10-14 days I've been spending my spare bunny time trying to figure out how to keep them cool in this summer heat and just ended up figuring out a permanent solution yesterday (that solution was to get them a big a** swamp cooler that is stronger... and more expensive... than the one on my house) so I had some additional time to let them run around. It's like all of a sudden the bunnies have hit puberty and are starting to display some territorial behaviors and I'm not sure how to best deal with them. They are always closely supervised but I notices the girls will start out by circling each other and jumping over one-another. I would say it's safe to surmise that it's a dominance display and it's pretty obvious that one bunny is attempting to show superiority over the others. There is no biting, scratching or other attacking of any kind, they just do their thing and then go their separate ways or occasionally the aggressor will start grooming the other. 
With the boys they will circle a couple of times, dig, pee on each other but then they hang out the rest of the time either sitting next to each other or grooming themselves and the other. 
In most social settings I am aware that dominance and superiority is just a part of "getting along" so I'm not sure if I should break it up or let it be as long as it stays civil. If they can all just get along then they can go out more frequently, but if I have to separate them then their outside time will be severely shortened from 5 days a week for 1-2 hours to once a week for 30mins to an hour.


----------



## terri9630 (May 6, 2011)

I don't know about the bucks, but we've had does tear into each other when let out together.  They start out with non agressive posturing and if one doesn't back down the fur will start flying.  At 5 1/2 months they are maturing and does get territorial.


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 7, 2011)

I would separat them. If one of the does get bred at that age they will die  , because they are to young. the only rabbits I ever had together have been sisters. Although I have never had males together (because I know they will rip each other to bits) I have heard of some people who have no problems. I would say separat all the rabbits and try to keep some females together. They will try alot of stuff but usually they don't attack each other. But like I said I would deffinetly get those males out. :/


----------



## Sama_Lama (May 7, 2011)

Lizzie098 said:
			
		

> I would separat them. If one of the does get bred at that age they will die:/


Since they go out in gender specific groups, if one ends up bred I think I have more serious issues on my hands


----------



## CrimsonRose (May 7, 2011)

mine do all that and are fine... but they are a more docile breed of Flemish giants... I can't let the new zealands out like that because one they run off and are a pain in the rump to catch (my flemish come up to you so you can pick them up) but the new zealands do fight once mature too... the Flemish will show dominance but that's about it.. then they play and snuggle together...  So my suggestion is to just keep and eye on them if you notice fighting behavior then it's time to separate them... if not let them have fun and socialize...


----------



## rabbitgeek (May 7, 2011)

I love American Blue rabbits. They are the rabbits that got me squarely on the path to promoting rare breed rabbits. It took me weeks to find some Blues in 2003 because there were practically none available in those days. There was maybe 200 in the USA at the time. They are still very rare. Our last census in 2010 came up to 594.

You can see pictures and read info about them on my webpage
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/abwrc.html

Most of them are very gentle and friendly. If they are showing dominance behavior but not actually fighting I would let them stay out together.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios
Sacramento, Calif


----------



## Shiloh Acres (May 8, 2011)

Lizzie098 said:
			
		

> I would separat them. If one of the does get bred at that age they will die


I have never heard that? I know it might not be ideal ...

My does came from a breeder who told me they were older, and she bred them for me at my request before I took delivery of them. When I checked their papers, I saw they had been bred at 16 weeks old. I wasn't even sure if they would conceive, but they delivered litters of 8 and 10 kits, a day late, and raised 17 of the 18 kits to weaning age. The only problem was birthing on the wire, and one kit that died in the first few days. Does were fine and after giving them a few months off, bred fine after that. 

I'm short on cages and have LOTS of rabbits at the moment, and have two cages with year old buck littermates (two bucks per cage) living together. I had does a year old together too, but separated them because they will be kindling soon. 

Most of my rabbits are pretty sociable. I know that's certainly not true of all rabbits though.


----------



## Sama_Lama (May 9, 2011)

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> I love American Blue rabbits. They are the rabbits that got me squarely on the path to promoting rare breed rabbits. It took me weeks to find some Blues in 2003 because there were practically none available in those days.


It was just happenstance that I got involved with the Blues. I was interested in the meat rabbits to raise for dog food and the only breeders I could find were breeding NZ Whites. When I drove down to visit their facility I found out they had recently switched from breeding the NZ to the Americans. I think they are just an amazing breed and now I'm more interested in the genetics, showing and making sure I'm breeding the best possible quality animal, even if most of the will end up in the freezer


----------

